

Twitter down - ikusalic

&quot;Something is technically wrong.
Thanks for noticing—we&#x27;re going to fix it up and have things back to normal soon&quot;
======
LCDninja
Same here.

------
gcoguiec
And up.

~~~
oulipian
And down.

~~~
A_Ghz
me too

------
clement87
me too.

